# Southeastern CT SA Group:Mystic, New London, RI and greater



## actiontony (May 11, 2005)

I am going to start another behavioral group in CT/RI based off Dr. Thomas Richards' Audio Series. 14 weeks. Meeting time to be determined by group members after you contact me. Tentatively Sat AM 9-12. The group will have about 7- 8 people. I am shooting for May or June 2008

I have completed the audio therapy series and attended the International Group in Phoenix at the Social Anxiety Institute in March 2005. I have had much success with this program, and I am moving forward, and feel I can help others. The group is a key component to augment the tape series.

(please note that I had posted this back in 2005!! I a lot of good things have happened since then.. see; viewtopic.php?f=15&t=26856&p=911721 )

Needed for admission: Progress on the cognitive audio therapy sessions, ( see: http://socialanxietyinstitute.org ) motivation to overcome social anxiety, a commitment to the group, and a willingness to cooperate in everyone else's progress.

Please don't be scared. This is the frist step to overcoming this at putting these limits behind you. This will be a non threating situation, you will not be forced to do anything you are not comfortable with.

Please contact me for more information at: [email protected]

Tony, 
Southeastern CT 
(Mystic, New London area) 
*Anyone within 1 hour, please contact me since we are still deciding on a location.


----------

